# Replace a BDC on i8



## babaks (Dec 4, 2017)

Thank you so much for the respond. That is exactly what I am trying to do.
The original BDC was a 61-35-9-383-702 but the new one is a 61-35-9-869-876. It should be compatible.
The first time I powered up the BDC I got a lot of error messages on the display (everything form the headlights, signals, windows, .. etc). Every power up after that I started getting less and less errors. I had a ICOM issue and I didn't have the correct FA loaded to the BDC, so it took me a few try to sort it out. Maybe there are some error codes in my BDC which prevents it from powering up KL 15. Is that possible? Can I reset it?
I used Transmitter in E-sys and send a few clear all commands but that didn't do anything (Transmitter does talk to the car). Also, the OBD doesn't work.
At the moment I don't get any BDC related error on the display. The hazard lights and the trunk open key are the only two BDC related thing that work! I also just realized that hazard light keeps the power and the BDC on. 
Thanks again.


----------



## babaks (Dec 4, 2017)

I think I made more progress. I managed to partially flash the BDC once with E-sys and after that ISTA\P gave me a new option for continuing without having a voltage on Terminal 15 (see the picture). ISTA/P programmed and coded BDC_BODY and BDC_GW with I001-17-11-520 (the car came with I001-15-07-501) but failed to do the init on BDC_BODY. After a retry the exact same thing happens. After the flash, the ignition started working, I can lock and unlock the car with the fob, turn the hazard light on and open the trunk with the button (but not with the fob). No other BDC related thing works, Should I just find a I001-15-07-501 and try load that using E-sys?

The BDC now turns the terminal 15 on, but ISTA\P still doesn't see it. After looking at my ICOM A1 setup webpage I realized that my ICOM is looking at the voltage at pin#1 of the OBD connector as terminal 15!, but in I8 there is no KI15 at the the OBD connector, I read somewhere that in newer BMWs the KI15 voltage comes by CAN messages. Is that true? Can this be related to the init failure which is done from the D-CAN bus?


----------



## babaks (Dec 4, 2017)

I forgot to mention that D-CAN bus seems to be functional. I can connect a normal OBDII and read the VIN# and some error codes. 
I would really appreciate any help.


----------



## babaks (Dec 4, 2017)

Nobody?!


----------



## God-Follower (Oct 3, 2014)

Have you tried programming the vehicle with ISTA/Next? It has measures for recovering a gateway module as well.


----------



## babaks (Dec 4, 2017)

This is an attempt to close this issue. I strongly believe no information is much better than incorrect information, so hopefully I don't generalize this too much to become misleading. 
I was trying to replace a water damaged BDC with a new one from factory with the correct VIN#. the broken BDC would only stay up for under a minute, and responded partially to some commands. I tried to read the FA with E-sys from the broken one, write it to the new one and reprogram the new one with E-sys. Only a hand full of ECUs in the car where booting up at the time and that process never worked for me.
I tried to use ISTA/P but it was very unhappy with my new half baked BDC. I ended up blindly copying FA, FP and I-STEP form the broken BDC and write them to new BDC using E-sys->Expert Mode->VCM->Master and after that ISTA/P programmed the BDC and BDC-GW. After the successful programming BDC started to do some of its basic functions, so I still wasn't sure it's programed correctly. As I fixed different things more functionality came back and the BDC seems to be OK so far. 
My ISTA/P only uses ICOM. I have a cloned ICOM which wasn't seeing Terminal 15 voltage. This makes ISTA/P very unhappy. ICOM can get the terminal 15 voltage from two different sources. CAN messages from BDC (I8 is like this) or voltage on pin one of the OBD connector.
People kept telling me I have a bad ICOM which was incorrect. Long story short my new BDC only started sending Terminal 15 CAN messages after it is was programmed, coded and initialized. A bit of a chicken an egg problem. I found two ways to get ISTA/P going. 1. put a jumper to give 12v to pin 1 of the ICOM connector or use ICOM voltage control tool to fool ISTA/P. After BDC was programmed I didn't need the jumper or voltage control anymore. I hope this helps someone else.


----------



## God-Follower (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for the update!

Sent from my PH-1 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Harold2018 (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks for advice. I am going through a similar nightmare with UK supplied i8. I exported it to Barbados and in transit only switched off the HV circuit. The 7 weeks of no HV allowed the 12v to drop voltage and eventually the key failed to engage the BDC and car kept asking for a REMOTE KEY since it had lost memory and couldn't read my correct key any longer.
We tried every tuner in Barbados but the i8 cannot be accessed by other than an official BMW registered iCar tool..... and the BMW dealer in Caribbean is NOT iCar
BMW UK were particularly unhelpful just saying send the car back to a UK dealer . This would cost 3 months transit time, USD4k and difficult logistics since rear wheels locked in Park.

I have tried a North American specialist recoder, so far without success.
I have bought a new BDC and key set 
When fitted I have same problem as described above that the BDC responds to new key and switches everything on EXCEPT the engine start. 
I am told the problem is the Flex Relay and no voltage on terminal 15.(if I knew what that means) so I am just as lost as the other guys on this posted forum thread.

PLEASE RESCUE ME FROM MY 6 MONTH MISERY ANYONE. 
ONE DEAD i8 IN MY DRIVE. 
SO VERY SAD. 
BMW JUST SAY THE CAR SHOULD NOT BE IN THE CARIBBEAN. 
WHAT A DISGRACE.......


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

what tools do you have at hand? i think it should be possible to get the car started with the original BDC. as simple discharging does not delete stored keys and coding/programming etc...


----------



## babaks (Dec 4, 2017)

Harold, as oceandiver86 said all the keys and BDC that are programed with the same VIN number should work fine with your car. These are programed permanently and wouldn't change with lost of power. I think you have some error codes in REME and SME triggered by low battery level.
For safety reason, some HV error codes can not be erase without running appropriate diagnostics function. I think that has been your problem all along and not the BDC.


----------



## Harold2018 (Sep 29, 2018)

I sent you a reply late last night but I don't think it got to you because Google just said..... Delivery incomplete......

Anyway I just demanded return of my parts and keys from JRM.

Once they arrive we would love to do a screen save with you. 

I have asked my tech here to write a note for you on what hardware and software he has. 

I sent him your last note wherein you list the tools. He says he has those so his note should confirm such. 

What part of US are you based. What is your expertise. Mine is tech business entrepreneur and international rally driver.

I do hope we can work this solution together as it's driving me to frustration. 

Regards.... Harold


----------



## akram341993 (Jan 27, 2019)

*help please*

Hey guys I've same problem as u had with mini cooper f56 
They tried In another garage to make key but it ended up stop working, when the client brought it I found that the file of BDC is damaged so I worked on it with istap (ignition not working Tho) how ever after istap finished I synchronized the keys via Cgdi and after that the ignition comes on and I can control it however the car didn't start yet so I had to update the FEM/bdc and dde via istap again 
And when I start working with istap the ignition went off then I got a message that says put working key in the slot and turn ignition on to continue I tried to turn ignition on but I couldn't. Do u guys have any idea about that ( if I synchronized keys via Cgdi I get ignition normally ) thank you in advance any help will be appreciated


----------

